# New Ball Commemorative jar



## woody (Apr 9, 2010)

I just picked up this one gallon Ball commemorative fruit jar at Walmart for $9.97
 It has a pull on and off reproduction zinc lid.
 I though it was cool in the one gallon size.


----------



## jarsnstuff (Apr 10, 2010)

Pretty cool, I hadn't seen that one before.  Of course, I'm one of those people who try to avoid Wally World as much as possible.  What I really like about it are those yummy looking chocolate chip cookies... -Tammy


----------



## woody (Apr 10, 2010)

Toll House chocolate chip cookies, Tammy!!!


----------



## coreya (Apr 10, 2010)

tried our wally world here in florida and online with no luck, I wonder if its a regional thing?


----------



## rallcollector (Apr 11, 2010)

...and a nice Woodbury to boot...

 Paul


----------



## woody (Apr 11, 2010)

It might vary from store to store.
 The store I got it from in Tilton, NH, only had three jars there and when I went to the Walmart in Concord, NH, which is a superstore Walmart, they didn't have any of the Ball gallon commerorative jars there.
 Go figure..........


----------



## woody (Apr 11, 2010)

Here is a link if you want to buy it online.

http://www.freshpreservingstore.com/detail/TCL+1440070016


----------



## woody (Apr 11, 2010)

That's a half gallon Woodbury Improved, Paul.


----------



## coreya (Apr 12, 2010)

thanks for the info.


----------

